

Show HN: Send anonymous complaints to your neighbor's mailbox - otymartin
http://lowkeypost.com

======
otymartin
I've made it a habit to release at-least one side project a month. This is my
first.

Simple problem. You have annoying neighbors (or anyone for that matter). You
have complaints, anger and hate you wish to vent to them without disrupting
the peace. You tell us the complaint and we hand write it in a letter and ship
it out. I thought of going a step further and doing the whole harry potter
send mass letter thing to really get the point across but to keep it simple i
left it out (it's available upon request).

I want to deliver more value with it to better help people deal with annoying
neighbors so if you have ideas - share!

Tech Stack: Typeform to collect input data and payments Squarespace for web
hosting Polarb.com to create engaging polls Mailchimp to collect all those
emails

~~~
xyzzy123
So it's kind of
[http://www.passiveaggressivenotes.com/](http://www.passiveaggressivenotes.com/)
as a service?

Could there be a ninja delivery service where you send someone in to sneak in
and put it on their fridge instead? :)

------
BorisMelnik
Awesome interface, great execution.

I do have issue with your pricing. $9.99 is very high considering your
overhead cost. I'd bring it down to $2.99 within the continental USA. Use the
cheapest quality printing material. After all, the customer never actually
sees it and it will most likely go in the garbage immediately.

I haven't seen your business plan but if this were me the goal would be VOLUME
sales.

